# D-Link DI 604 + Bandbreitenkontrolle?



## seltsam (20. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute.
Hab seit heute n D-Link DI 604. Teile mit meinem Nachbarn die Leitung, der saugt nun wie ein Irrer bei emule, will ich auch!
Nun ist auf jeder Kiste(insgesamt 3) High ID angesagt und surfen und gamen online ist etwas mühselig geworden. 
Meine Frage ist nun, ob Firmware-Updates mit Bandbreitenkontrolle gibt oder ob es gar schon implementiert ist und ich nur dumm bin... 
Aktuelle FW ist übrigens 1.82b.
danke euch schonmal

:-(


----------



## Sinac (21. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube nicht das Der Dl-604 QoS unterstützt, auch nicht mit Firmware, musste sonst ma bei D-Link schaun. Aber kannste nicht bei EMule die max. Bandbreite angeben?


----------



## Jipper (21. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann kannst Du einen Linux-Proxy (SQUID) davorhängen und mit diesem eine Bandbreitensteuerung vornehmen.


----------



## Sinac (21. Januar 2004)

Wenn die sich extra nen PC mit Linux dazwischen hängen können die dem auch das Routing überlassen und den D-Link ganz rausschmeißen. Außerdem brauchste dafür nen Traffic Shaper, mit Squid bekommste das nicht hin.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Januar 2004)

Hi, schau dir das mal an:
http://www.realfizbin.privat.t-online.de/download.htm

Gruß
Martin


----------



## seltsam (21. Januar 2004)

*dlinkser*

ich probier mal das tool aus, danke an alle erstmal. 
linuxrechner erstmal nicht mehr, hab ja nen router jetzt, und dat soll ja auch mal sitzen!


----------



## Jipper (27. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Wenn die sich extra nen PC mit Linux dazwischen hängen können die dem auch das Routing überlassen und den D-Link ganz rausschmeißen. Außerdem brauchste dafür nen Traffic Shaper, mit Squid bekommste das nicht hin. *



Bin darin zwar kein Experte, aber ich denke mit einem modifizierten Squid bekommt man das hin. Eine Lösung wäre z.B.
DUBBS - Dynamic User Based Bandwidth Shaping 
in Verbindung mit Squid.

http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/ods/humboldt/wolf/projects/dubbs/


----------

